# Best Protection for Lower Side of the Leg (Tibialis Anterior) - Bad Fall



## teamsantacruzmia (Nov 2, 2015)

I hope that someone out there can give me some feedback in regards to finding the best protection for my lower legs. I am not particular looking for protection of the shins, but for the outer side of the lower legs between the shin and the calf.

I was doing a tall drop and when I landed, I lost control of the bike. The fork then banged by leg causing a huge hematoma (see pictures). When I went to the urgent care they immediately sent me to the ER afraid I might have Compartment Syndrome, which I didn't end up having.

I have looked online for protection of this area of the leg and I guess the only thing I can use is a shin protector large enough that will cover that area, but I don't want to use something bulky or hot which will make my experience uncomfortable riding in sunny and humid South Florida.

Anybody out there can recommend something that will be proper enough for this kind of protection? What I have seen so far are these shin pads:

http://www.amazon.com/G-Form-Guards-Iconic-Yellow-X-Large/dp/B00KSMURSU

Amazon.com : Lizard Skins Shinguard, Black : Cycling Protective Gear : Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com: SixSixOne Comp AM Shin Guard (Black, Large): Automotive

Amazon.com: Triple Eight EXOSKIN Shin/Whip BMX Bike Guard Set: Sports & Outdoors

I already have knee protection (Amazon.com: Alpinestars Men's Paragon Knee Guard: Sports & Outdoors), I just need to protect the area discussed.

I am not sure if these will be comfortable enough, while giving me the protection I need.

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

That looks just like my leg, except for the nasty scar, that resulted from my crash 3 years ago. I wear the G-form, but can't say how effective it is because I have not had a similar crash.


----------



## teamsantacruzmia (Nov 2, 2015)

Thank you Bruce, I totally understand. I guess the way to go is to just wear one of these shin pads and hope that I never have to try it, but if I do, that it works well. I am going to keep researching all the different brands and models until I think I find the one.


----------

